# "Gravity" anybody looking forward to this on Bluray?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have not seen Gravity as I rarely go to the theaters but everyone I know that has seen it says its an awesome movie, great story, suspenseful, with stunning visuals of earth from space and a lot of LFE. This could be another must have for the collection.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I will check this movie out during the thanksgiving break when I have some time off. The reviews are very good and all my friends who have seen it said it is worth seeing.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Several people who have seen it tell me that this is one that begs to be seen in 3D Imax. I generally don't like 3D but this could be one where it makes sense.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I have heard the same thing, this movie begs to be seen in 3D Imax and this was coming from people who generally wait to see at home like I do.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Taking the family tomorrow night to see this in IMAX 3D. Have yet to hear anyone say anything bad about the movie.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I will be buying on bluray for sure


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I will wait for the bluray as well. Unless someone surprises me with a movie night, but we rarely go to the as well.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

My 12 year old went to see it with his dad, and when he got home he said "that movie is going to look great in our theater!"...

If a 12 year old thinks that, it has to be worth a trip!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I saw it great movie special effects are top notch. I wish it was in 3D IMAX but I has to settle for regular 3D. It will definitely come to EDMAX when it comes out on Blu Ray!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I took the family to see this yesterday and we enjoyed it immensely! I was hoping to see it on the IMAX screen but our theater was showing Captain Phillips on it. Settled for the Real3D Dolby Atmos version and it was spectacular. For the entire 90 minutes I was on the edge of my seat and had sweaty palms. Yeah I was into it!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

oh man, I can't wait to see this movie.

Will have to check it out during the thanksgiving or Christmas break.. 

Is the 3d worth it? I can see the Imax maybe worth it but 3d?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tripplej said:


> oh man, I can't wait to see this movie. Will have to check it out during the thanksgiving or Christmas break.. Is the 3d worth it? I can see the Imax maybe worth it but 3d?


Yes, IMAX and 3D are a package deal usually.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the details. Yes, now that I think about it, I guess all IMAX are now 3D.. The times we live in. Guess if you don't want 3D you have to see it non imax.. Thanks.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

This was a great movie, easily the best of the year and one of my favorites ever so I am very much looking forward to the BR release. 

While the sound mix was very good with plenty of surround usage it did seem like there was very little LFE when I saw it in Atmos - with movies like Oblivion and Pacific Rim it was readily apparent that our subs at home would get plenty of use (barring any obscene high pass filtering) but this is a very different movie.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Of course in reality there is no sound in space  LOL


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Of course in reality there is no sound in space  LOL


That's right! And in the movie there isn't; I don't want to give anything away but I will say that once you're in a pressurized environment sound will travel.


----------



## ShawnMc (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw this film at a Regal RPX Theater with Dolby Atmos. This was probably the most impressive sound I've ever heard in a theater. It wasn't because of explosions or constant LFE... it was the immersion you felt. By far, this was the best Atmos mix I've heard. If you have an opportunity to see it in Dolby Atmos... this is the way to go. 

Check out this great short documentary on the sound design of this movie.

https://vimeo.com/76123849


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't wait to get my hands on this Blu-ray! I cannot stomach the theater any more. Every time I go it is more disappointing than the last.... I'll have to swap Atmos for 9.2 at home. Thanks to everyone here for their enthusiasm AND for not spoiling the story!


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

ShawnMc said:


> I saw this film at a Regal RPX Theater with Dolby Atmos. This was probably the most impressive sound I've ever heard in a theater. It wasn't because of explosions or constant LFE... it was the immersion you felt. By far, this was the best Atmos mix I've heard. If you have an opportunity to see it in Dolby Atmos... this is the way to go.
> 
> Check out this great short documentary on the sound design of this movie.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/76123849



that is very cool -thanks for posting!


----------

